# Looking for high quality UK based DTG printer



## bobcat2010 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for samples with the intention long term to drop ship. I have the AI files/mockup already, so i am just looking for someone to print! UK based only please.

These tshirts should be high quality/fashion. I also need the colours to be very vibrant.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Drop us an email - 

[email protected]


----------



## freecolor DTG (Aug 22, 2018)

check this printer, i think it will help:
https://www.facebook.com/printermachines/videos/2176454152590220/


----------

